# Crab Cruncher Classic



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

who all is fishing?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

if i had a boat!


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *VS200B (4/7/2008)*if i had a boat!


If you had 10 grand for the entry fee....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seanspots (4/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *VS200B (4/7/2008)*if i had a boat!
> ...


wanna sponsor me????:hotsun


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *VS200B (4/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *seanspots (4/7/2008)*
> ...


Haha,let me break out the check book..Trust me,it will bounce from here to Idaho.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hahaaaa


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

one of my team mates, Jeff, got called up today to fish with one of our sponsors aboard the Miss Molly (i think). he was pretty stoked. i hope they do well and i hope the weather cooperates for everyone's sake.


----------

